# Recommend gen set for 8kwh



## srryan1 (Dec 11, 2012)

hi all im looking for a genset to supply power to a large warehouse a few months out of the year. Mostly for powering 33 T5 high bay fixtures rated at 240 watts each.

I was looking at the Isuzu 12kw 3CE1 from hardy diesel it seems to be most fuel efficient but parts are hard to find. What do yall think?

Anyways just wanted to get some input from here.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## srryan1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone have objections to the Isuzu?


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

The only one on your list I know nothing about is Kubota. All the rest are good. All the other diesel generators on your list are all going to burn around the same amount of fuel as long as they are all the same KW. Not much different when your talking diesel power.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you answered your own question. If parts are hard to source it will be of no value to you when it goes down. I am not familiar with diesel standbys, someone else will have to weigh in here.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally I would go with the Perkins unit or the kubota unit either of those should have easy parts availability. Either that or perhaps look into a cummins generator


----------



## srryan1 (Dec 11, 2012)

The only objection i have with the perkins 403d-15g is that its indirect injection. The isuzu 3ce1 is direct injection. 

So the perkins would be less efficient in burning all the fuel due to the per-chambers design, less combustion heat and lower injection pressure. 

The good thing about perkins are the oil changes are required 500 hours vs 250 hours for Isuzu.

Isuzu also makes a new 2013 mid-sized Truck called the D-MAX V-CROSS that gets 38 miles combine city/highway a gallon.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Most people like Perkins, and they have been a standard engine for alot of equipment

If parts are hard to find now, then I could only imagine how it will be years down the road on the Isuzu, altho they do make a good engine for medium duty trucks 

Deere is prob going to cost the most expensive with the Bota behind it


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 22, 2012)

Without re-doing a lot of extensive research (which I'm sure you've already done for yourself) I'd say Isuzu or John Deere. I've had problems with Perkins fuel systems in the past; on one memorable occasion one ran away to the point of spectacular self destruction - expensive and dangerous enough to evoke a "never again!" response from me!
I've had no experience with Kubota.


----------

